# Very unique cat name



## Eric24 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey everyone! As you can see from a couple other threads, I've been hanging around for a few weeks. My name is Eric and I live in New England...GO PATS!! I have 2 baby girls, my special Oreo and her sister Magella. I'm sure you can figure out where I got the name Magella from. They are both a little over a year old, birthdays in July. Oreo is black and white and Magella is mutli colored. They are from the same litter. Oreo is part siamese, and very talkative. Magella craves attention and is always wanting to be carried around...haha. I'll post pics as soon I as get a new scanner. I got Magella from Magellan. I thought she was a boy when I first got her, when I found out she was a girl I dropped the N. I'm fairly certain that this is the only Magella around, and I think that's pretty cool. I love animals of all kind, and if I ever had enough money I'd start a huge pet sanctuary for all types of pets/animals and dedicate my life to them. See you around the threads!!!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Eric.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Eric - Welcome to the Catforum 
I am glad you and your babies have joined us. Can't wait to see some photos of Oreo and Magella


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My cats name is Oreo :shock: Here's a picture!









See is cream filling?

Please show pictures of your kitties!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Cream filling...lol!

Hi Eric! Good to see you here!

And a :!: just for good measure.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome Eric -- I did get your PM the other day and I'm glad Oreo is going to be alright. I can't wait to see pictures of them! And yes -- very cool name. 

Aonir -- cream filling! lmao


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see some pictures too. :lol:


----------

